# Around the world with Quasimodo: an international restoration



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

This one's for Cro-Magnon Man, Auroranut, and McDougall...guys, I owe all of you.

The resto starts out in England, with an original Aurora glow Hunchback in the hands of Cro-Magnon Man...who passed it on downunder to our resident Auroranut. Chris asked me if I'd like to tackle restoring the unfortunate Hunchback of Notre-Dame...and who am I to say no to that? So within a couple of weeks a package from Australia was in my hands, and I was looking at this:


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

I'm looking forwards to seeing how Quasi comes up mate.
He's travelled a long way for this.....

Chris.


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Shame about the neck rope snapping in the post. The air miles this kit has racked up would be impressive!


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Yeah, you'd think he'd get some kind of perks... :tongue:


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

As you may have noticed, one arm is missing and some of the ropes...and I think whoever built this originally took a lesson from what my cousin did to my Superboy kit waaaaay back in the Dim Time and glued the hand to the wrong arm...so on advice from A-nut I put a WTB ad in the Model Swap and Sell forum...our own McDougall told me to put my wallet away and said he'd send me the missing parts...so within a week I was looking at THIS:


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

That's right, frenzied neighbors, McDee sent me a COMPLETE original Aurora Hunchback...and on his advice, I'm using the kit from Cro-Mag and A-Nut mainly with the parts I needed to replace courtesy of McDee. So now we have four countries involved in this project!
First batch of parts in a Super Clean bath:









...and just for giggles, here's a box size comparison between classic Aurora and R2/PL's latest issue:









BTW, if anybody out there may need some original Aurora Hunchback parts, PM me...


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Is Denis the coolest of the cool or what James?!??:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
I've got one of his "calling cards" too. They're a great idea.
That Super Clean looks good enough to drink. What flavour is it?...

Chris.


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

McDee is indeed a gentleman and a scholar. I am really looking forward to your WIPs, discussion, and multiple shots of the completed kit. Have some fun!


----------



## mustanger (Jul 19, 2012)

deadmanincfan said:


> That's right, frenzied neighbors, McDee sent me a COMPLETE original Aurora Hunchback...and on his advice, I'm using the kit from Cro-Mag and A-Nut mainly with the parts I needed to replace courtesy of McDee. So now we have four countries involved in this project!
> First batch of parts in a Super Clean bath:
> 
> View attachment 157609
> ...


Save them and make sat least one copy of everything (silicon molds, etc). You could help otherswho need Hunchback parts.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Hi Mustanger...and welcome to HobbyTalk.
The idea is to complete the Original kits missing parts, with Original parts, The Polar Lights 'Bellringer' and the New repop Glow in the Dark Hunchback kits are readily availible and probably cheaper than it would cost you to cast your own parts.
Hey James ...Glad you are enjoying this Multi National Quasimodo:thumbsup:
...a great Team effort here:thumbsup:
Can't wait to see more progress pictures!
...and thanks for all the nice words guys...but lets not forget it's just plastic and cardboard...(albeit cool plastic and cardboard)
Cheers Gang!
Denis


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Auroranut said:


> That Super Clean looks good enough to drink. What flavour is it?...
> 
> Chris.


'tis kind of a melding of champagne and Ripple...I call it "Champipple" :freak:


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

mcdougall said:


> ...and thanks for all the nice words guys...but lets not forget it's just plastic and cardboard...(albeit cool plastic and cardboard)
> Cheers Gang!
> Denis


...and they're words from our styrene hearts, Denis me lad...


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

mcdougall said:


> ...and thanks for all the nice words guys...but lets not forget it's just plastic and cardboard...(albeit cool plastic and cardboard)
> Cheers Gang!
> Denis


 You've earned those words Denis. Not just with your generosity but with all the other ways you've helped modellers and kit producers. 
It's not just plastic and cardboard mate- there's all the friendships that go along with it.
My ex wife was just flesh and bone but she had her uses.....

Chris.


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

Wow...three cheers for McD!!!!...that's outstanding.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

mcdougall said:


> ...and thanks for all the nice words guys...but lets not forget it's just plastic and cardboard...


How _dare_ you belittle and demean our beloved hobby with such a statement! _Blasphemer!!!_ :devil:

But seriously, what a terrific project! With so many esteemed modelers involved it's sure to be a success. :thumbsup:


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Esteemed???:drunk:
Hey Denis, I think someone's been drinking the bongwater.....

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Zombie_61 said:


> How _dare_ you belittle and demean our beloved hobby with such a statement! _Blasphemer!!!_ :devil:
> 
> But seriously, what a terrific project! With so many esteemed modelers involved it's sure to be a success. :thumbsup:


I thought that would get the BLOOD BOILING:lol:.... 
*but lets not forget it's just plastic and cardboard...* is as ludicrous as saying the Mona Lisa is just 'canvas and oil paint'...
....and having said that I refuse to mix Bongwater and Scotch any longer!
(from now on I'll chase the Scotch with Bongwater...yeah that ought to do it:freakThanks for that tip Chris:thumbsup:
...all seriousness aside...This looks like it's turning into a very cool and fun project!...but more international help would be great...how about paint and glue from all around the world!...just saying....
Cheers all !
Denis


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

mcdougall said:


> ...but lets not forget it's just plastic and cardboard...
> Denis


I gladly forgot that a long time ago, Denis!


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

And now...with the addition of McDee's parts, here we have it:









Next week, the removal of the glue begins...from what I'm seeing, it'll be easier to do some glue removal, then reglue some subassemblies, then remoe the rest of the glue. Stay tuned...


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Auroranut said:


> Esteemed???:drunk:
> Hey Denis, I think someone's been drinking the bongwater.....
> 
> Chris.


Mmmmm, bongwater...


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Chris.


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

deadmanincfan said:


> And now...with the addition of McDee's parts, here we have it:
> 
> View attachment 157708
> 
> ...


Let's see what you can do! Looking forward to hearing about your procedures. And like the 80's song said: WIP it good!


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

What a GREAT project! And kudos to Chris, Denis and Cro-Mag ...you guys ROCK!

MMM :thumbsup:


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Time for a tune...While James is busy working on Quasi....:thumbsup:






Denis

....and let's not forget this all time fave!!!!






I love the summer!!!


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Thank you for that musical interlude, Denis...aaaaaaand now, the second round of pics, showing where the excess glue needs to be removed:

























As I said, not too bad...the pegs from the ropes did get broken off in the platform, so I'll need to drill them out with a pin vise.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

The torso:


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Legs...they seem to need the most work:


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

More pics of the legs and the head:


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

The wrist shackle on this arm apparently had a molding issue, a big plastic goober is plugging the eyehole...I used a small dental burr and Dremeled it out. Here's before and after:


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Here's the platform with glue sanded away and wood texture Dremeled and scribed back in...and just in case someone out there has doubts as to this being what I say it is...


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

The base glued back together and primered and ready:

























...good night...whatever you are...


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

It's coming up great James!!
Very cool....

Chris.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Having a lot of fun with this one, Chris!


----------



## aurora fan (Jan 18, 1999)

I'd like to butt in and thank McDee for the nice favor he did for me as well. A new head for my bride! Awsome! You are a thoughtfull person. Now back to the build!


----------

